# hullo!F



## dingo8yobaby (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I have recently gotten 'serious' about being able to make espresso and espresso based drinks at home. Like many others, I was really surprised at the quality of coffee I could muster together from a bialetti and pre ground coffee from the shops. From there I got lucky and picked up a cheapo delonghi treviso from a boot fair for £5 and then went a bit mad and bought a Wega max 8.0 grinder 2nd hand for £120 which seemed a great deal considering I was about to spend £80 on a Dualit burr grinder!

Well that is my coffee journey thus far, I am enjoying playing with grind settings trying to pull the best shot I can from my cheap n cheerful setup









I hope to be posting on here regularly as well as learning a tonne about this surprisingly addictive hobby with the unique prize at the end in the form of a lovely coffee!


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

dingo8yobaby said:


> Hi guys, I have recently gotten 'serious' about being able to make espresso and espresso based drinks at home. Like many others, I was really surprised at the quality of coffee I could muster together from a bialetti and pre ground coffee from the shops. From there I got lucky and picked up a cheapo delonghi treviso from a boot fair for £5 and then went a bit mad and bought a Wega max 8.0 grinder 2nd hand for £120 which seemed a great deal considering I was about to spend £80 on a Dualit burr grinder!
> 
> Well that is my coffee journey thus far, I am enjoying playing with grind settings trying to pull the best shot I can from my cheap n cheerful setup
> 
> ...


Welcome dingo.

You sound like me about 3 weeks ago!


----------



## dingo8yobaby (Jul 18, 2013)

chomer said:


> Welcome dingo.
> 
> You sound like me about 3 weeks ago!


Hi there- it's always nice to know at this moment in time there are probably thousands of noobs like myself out there taking their first steps into the world of coffee proper!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you've got the bug, you'll soon pick things up. The forum is a great place to pick up tips and knowledge.


----------

